# 1996 Aerial Views of Chicago Loop, Chicago Metro and Chicagoland!



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Need I say more, just kick back and flashback to the chicago in 1996 courtesey of Alex S. MacLean from UIC's ImageBase. 

If you have recently been to Chicago, you will dramatically notice how much has changed in 9 years due to the building boom starting around year 2k. So I will try to find arerial views like below with more current feel, but until then, enjoy the one and only skyline in the world in da making!  

Due to the amount of pics, I will put them into 6 parts accordingly along the way, so it won't all get clug up on one page...you know how long it takes to load with da slow internet connection  So please do come back and check out the rest parts of this breath-taking and birthplace of skyscraper world city! :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Part 1/6*

Kennedy Exp. S. From North Ave. 








Streeterville








Grant Park & Loop








S. Loop. West side Roosevelt Road 








Central Area 








Central Area








O'Hare Airport (Excluding O'Hare Internation Terminal)








Wilson Shops Uptown 








Northwest Side








Division St. @ Western








Amoco Building 








Chicago River, Main Branch. Downtown 








Chicago River, South Branch. Adams Street 








Michigan Ave. from Walton 








John Hancock Center 








Naperville Office Park(My hometown  ) Better skyline after 2000








Midway Airport 








Indian Head Park; Joliet Rd./ I-294 








NW side. Addison/ Kennedy Expressway :runaway: 








Corwith yard (Part of chicago history from the great industrial, rail, trasportation network city of America to the current distribution and corporate headquaters center) :cheers: 








West side. Madison-Western 








Illinois Medical District 








West side.United Center, Medical District 








Western Sanitary & Ship Canal 








71st & Kedzie 








Riverdale MWRDGC Sewage Treatment 








CTA Orange Line 








Wolf Lake 








Sanitary & Ship Canal 








Lake Calumet 








Hyde Park- Woodlawn 








Chinatown to Loop 








South Side 








Near South Side 








Loop








West Side. Rebuilt Green Line 








Pilsen. 19th st. E. from Racine 








Amoco Research Park(Naperville, my hometown)  








Goose Island 








Cabrini-Green 








Cabrini-Green 








Michigan Ave. Monroe to Washington 








Illinois Medical District, Damen at Polk 








Bridgeport Stearns Quarry 









What do you think? 

Part 2 of chicago aerial views will come soon! :runaway:


----------



## lesterZ (Jan 3, 2005)

Dude, these are nice. Let me tell ya, this feeeeels like a big city.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

lesterZ said:


> Dude, these are nice. Let me tell ya, this feeeeels like a big city.


Thanks, Chicago is a big world city!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice find. These photos are pretty impressive.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> Nice find. These photos are pretty impressive.


Thanks, hydro! So did your findings on da chicago's new tallest!  
I just thought that it is another kinda view that chicago has well planned out for. :cheers:


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

wow... what a big difference does 9 years make of the skyline!

Gotta post this in the Chicago forum(if you didnt already) for more people to see these amazing pictures!!!


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

I always wanted to get aerial views of Chicago. These were beyond my expectations. Great photos!


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Its huge.

Amazing how the skyline,its big,suddenly stops and makes way for the endless grid of the suburbs.

That is one huge city.Like a big version of Melbourne or Toronto


----------



## Chi649 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thank you very much. These are great.


----------



## Bo B (Apr 27, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

*wOW*

wow interesting  what is with actuell Photos from yet from chicagoland , i am intersted to see how much chicago has changed in the last 10 years


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Great pics.....


----------



## adrimm (Dec 17, 2006)

*Grant Park?*

The Aerials are great...

I'm looking for some nice shots of Grant Park, preferably shot from one of the adjacent tall buildings looking down into the park, does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

These are really good! What a change!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome pictures. 

Thank you


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*wow. very impressive, i see how everything has dramatically changed since 1996. would you think chicago is better off now than it ever was?*


----------



## arQ (Jun 7, 2006)

For me Chicagoland looks better than ever.
Awesome pictures, mate.


----------



## Insomniac (Sep 11, 2002)

What the hell is a rock quarry doing in the middle of Chicago?


----------



## IsaRic (Jul 27, 2006)

Insomniac said:


> What the hell is a rock quarry doing in the middle of Chicago?


i know! whatsup with that???


----------



## Cryslerdude (Jul 12, 2011)

simply amazing!


----------

